# Does your GSD watch TV?



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Riley usually hangs out with us on the couches when we watch tv or movies, but she usually snoozes and/ or snuggles. On Friday we plopped on the couch to watch some Planet Earth Dvds (They are amazing... have you seen them?) and she WATCHED at least an episode and a half! She kept listening to the bird calls and animal chases, etc (complete with head tilts) and stayed a wake staring at the TV! It was too funny. Do you think she was actually watching it? Do your dogs watch TV?


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Baron does sometimes but he would rather push me off the couch so he can stretch out and go to sleep


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

The boys don't watch TV. The odd time a dog barks on TV or something they'll **** their head at the speakers.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan used to years ago, then she found better things to do







Otto LOVES monty python.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

My working line solid black female WATCHES tv and it very clear she "SEES" the tv. Now some dogs are responding to only the sound but even without the sound SHE reacts.
Frankily it is irritating because if any dog, bear, lion or anything animal resembling a dog comes on she reacts by barking aggressively and posturing, never taking her eye off the screen. If I catch her early on and redirect with something really interesting like a chewy toy or yummy bone I can snap her out of it, but it is certainly not relaxing to sit and watch tv.

But lately I have just taken her to her crate in the other room. IF Ceasaer Milan is on or Animal Planet she just goes off if I am not right on top of it and redirecting her. 

I've had many german shepherds and had only one other that really SAW what was happening and would react.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Jax absolutely loves watching TV and yes, she actually watches it - she especially likes close ups of people's faces, cartoons, animals (of course), and lots of action shots like speeding vehicles (especially police cars with the sirens on). 

She will actually watch an entire episode of something she likes. At first, she couldn't figure it out. She would run to behind the entertainment unit (the bedroom is behind it) and check out the bedroom for the animals etc, then run back and sniff the TV while wagging her tail. Now she just sits and watches.

Brodie could pretty much care less about the TV, unless it's a police car chase. He loves the sirens. Once in awhile animals are interesting to him (he likes watching apes). 

So funny how some dogs like it and some could care less!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

LOL I wonder what its like for them...

Riley did the "run behind the tv to check it out thing" when we first got her. She would bark at it on occassion... but this was the first time it seemed she was watching it for an extended period of time. silly doggies.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Crooked CreekMy working line solid black female WATCHES tv and it very clear she "SEES" the tv. Now some dogs are responding to only the sound but even without the sound SHE reacts.
> Frankily it is irritating because if any dog, bear, lion or anything animal resembling a dog comes on she reacts by barking aggressively and posturing, never taking her eye off the screen. If I catch her early on and redirect with something really interesting like a chewy toy or yummy bone I can snap her out of it, but it is certainly not relaxing to sit and watch tv.
> 
> But lately I have just taken her to her crate in the other room. IF Ceasaer Milan is on or Animal Planet she just goes off if I am not right on top of it and redirecting her.
> ...


 <span style="color: #3333FF"> My girl acts much the same way. I have never seen a dog so interested in TV. She intently watches conversations and barks at certain animals. She will bark at dogs,cats,bears,roosters,cows, and elephants. But not giraffes or horses usually.







She also has a thing for the Pillsbury Dough Boy and the other night it was The Grinch. LOL The strangest thing is,she will run from the other room(to the TV) if she knows a commercial with any of the above are on it. She knows by the words and music.

She loves to watch so much,Zephyr gave my daughter a DVD set of canines on film







She loves Rin Tin Tin! LOL</span>


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse loves to watch TV


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jazzstorm [color:#3333FF My girl acts much the same way. I have never seen a dog so interested in TV. She intently watches conversations and barks at certain animals. She will bark at dogs,cats,bears,roosters,cows, and elephants. But not giraffes or horses usually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pillsbury Dough Boy?! LOL!!!!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Yeah can you believe it? There's one commercial where DB is in the commercial for a split second...(he peaks from behind something) She will wait for him!







</span>


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't have a TV, and now I'm completely curious as to how my dogs would react.

Though the other day I was watching and Obedience Video on You Tube of Falkor's sire, and called him over to watch his dad. He was completely un-interested (or just pretending to be uninterested so I don't get any ideas in my head about obedience expectations for him . . .). Though you have to wonder how much then can see of that itty bitty little view window. 

Love the Pillsbury Dough Boy stories. Way too funny!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Lucia, I have to say I am jealous! Anytime I try to watch anything on YouTube or a DVD that is related to dog training (especially anything to do with protection) etc even on my computer Jax goes into her spaz out mode (you know well what that looks like!







). Althought the first time she ever watched "herself" in a video we shot while we were doing training in the blind she was quite fascinated and at first only watched intently and silently. Then once she realized - hey! that's protection work she went balistic.









Here's a pic of Jax watching herself work in the blind:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a great pic!!! Falkor will bark if he hears dogs barking on You Tube, but he has no idea where the barking is coming from.

Hmm, wonder if Falkor would react to seeing videos of dogs doing protection? He sure reacts when he sees other dogs being worked at training. 

What a character that Jax! I'm sure quiet moments with her are rare and precious! At least, you know that her spazzing is happy excitement if she does it at home too just watching videos. 

Did she try to bit the helper in the video?


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Nicole, Jax is TOO funny!!! lol that is cracking me up!


----------



## kootenaydogs (Feb 5, 2008)

Tasha is a very avid TV watcher. She even knows the difference between the remote which operates the TV and the one which works the DVD player. 
In addition to barking at animals on TV, she doesn't like the Walmart smiley face. Don't ask me why--she's a little nuts!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: Did she try to bit the helper in the video?


LOL - no but she did go into a bark and hold after her intial watching session. It was pretty funny but now I have to use earphones and not let her see the computer if I'm watching any protection or training stuff







There's no more watching the CDs on TV!!



> Quote:Hmm, wonder if Falkor would react to seeing videos of dogs doing protection?


From seeing how he's coming along in training, I wouldn't doubt it at all!


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

I am laughing so hard at this thread. What personalities our dogs have! So funny!

Charlie doesn't watch a lot of TV, but here are some things he has reacted to:

1. Michael Phelps. Don't ask me why... Charlie does not like that man in goggles. Olympic hero? Charlie doesn't care!

2. Wolves - now this is amazing to me, but we were watching a documentary about dogs and wolves, and every time the wolves would yelp or make a sound, Charlie would perk up and watch the television.

3. The movie "The Missouri Breaks." Ok, seriously, Charlie watched that whole movie. Actively watched it, interested, from his spot on the couch. It was the craziest thing! It's a western with lots of horses... oh man did he love the horses! Tail wags, head tilts, and perky ears every time there was a horse on the screen. The funniest part to me, though, was that he figured out who the "bad guy" was in the movie (Jack Nicholson), and he definitely took a liking to Marlon Brando. Partway through the movie, whenever Jack was in a scene, Charlie would give little "woofs" and growls under his breath. When Marlon was onscreen? The same waggy tail and head tilts that the horses got. Then, after Jack Nicholson killed Marlon Brando, every time Jack came on the screen, Charlie would bark like mad! I've never, ever seen him react that way to any other tv show or movie but I really do think that he connected with that film! Honestly, it's not a funny movie, but I was dying laughing the whole time!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

These are too funny. Great photos, too!

Gunner pays absolutely no attention to the television unless there's something on that involves fireworks. If he hears that coming from the speakers he starts barking his fool head off until he pauses long enough to hear me say "it was on tv." 

My Alomar never used to watch tv, but he'd go a little nuts every time we watched a baseball game when Sandy Alomar played for the Indians. My boy couldn't quite figure out why some guy in the box kept calling his name. 

Now my Riley, on the other hand, watches tv and definitely SEES what's happening. The other day I had some morning show on and this woman was rolling one of those big exercise balls around. Drove him nuts! He was standing in front of the tv trying to figure out he could get that big ball.

Our other Golden used to watch tv all the time, too. It was so funny one night - we had one of those "funniest videos" shows on and they were showing a border collie drinking out of this trough, which really caught Cooper's interest. Well, this goat entered the picture and head-butted the BC. Not exactly sure what was "funny" about that and apparently Cooper didn't see the humor either. He growled and marched right up to that television like he meant to protect the Border Collie.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

we all forgot an important one! The "door bell rings on the tv and your dog runs to the front door barking" syndrome... lol happens everytime!! (and our guests hardly ever use the doorbell!)


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rainydaygoodsand he definitely took a liking to Marlon Brando. Partway through the movie, whenever Jack was in a scene, Charlie would give little "woofs" and growls under his breath. When Marlon was onscreen? The same waggy tail and head tilts that the horses got. Then, after Jack Nicholson killed Marlon Brando, every time Jack came on the screen, Charlie would bark like mad! I've never, ever seen him react that way to any other tv show or movie but I really do think that he connected with that film! Honestly, it's not a funny movie, but I was dying laughing the whole time!


LOL I wouldn't blame him for being partial to Marlon Brando!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> here's the latest thing Zephyr wants to bark at....my new screen saver!!! It's a Jeff Gordon Racing SS...there's a picture of the track and then him and his car appear out of nowhere. Zephyr barks when he appears!







</span>


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

I cannot watch any movies that have dogs barking in it, my Max just goes crazy running to the front door and barking his head off try to find out where the other dog is.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

tyson doesnt watch tv but if he hears dogs barking or police sirens (i dont know why police sirens, he will howl when he hears them lol) he will get his face right up to the tv and do the head tilts.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Freya lays on the the window seat or the floor and snores through whatever is going on. Thor on the other hand 'sees' any animal that appears and stands with his paws on the coffee table and barks like mad. He too recognizes the Pillsbury Dough Boy and let's not forget the Michellin man commercial (where he's searching for his Michelin dog in a storm). That gets a good barking too. 

He is even capable of recognizing the first few notes of any music or voice that begins a commercial that has an animal in it. He could be in the other end of the house, the music begins and he comes running to stare at the screen and bark. I've finally learned to mute the sound the minute I see an animal or an animal commercial as soon as I catch one and pray that he hasn't heard anything he's familiar with.

Watching Animal Channel? Out of the question unless he's locked away somewhere. Cesar Milan? He critiques every animal there. *sighs* Makes watching (and listening) to TV so difficult. And for some reason helicopter sounds drive him mad. The Geico gecko? It's growl and woof woof time.

Wonder why some dogs can actually 'see' the TV and react and others don't even notice. I once heard that dogs can't actually 'see' anything but moving pixals but try and tell some of the dogs that have been mentioned in this thread. Apparently some actually can 'see'.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: HatterasserFreya lays on the the window seat or the floor and snores through whatever is going on. Thor on the other hand 'sees' any animal that appears and stands with his paws on the coffee table and barks like mad. He too recognizes the Pillsbury Dough Boy and let's not forget the Michellin man commercial (where he's searching for his Michelin dog in a storm). That gets a good barking too.
> 
> He is even capable of recognizing the first few notes of any music or voice that begins a commercial that has an animal in it. He could be in the other end of the house, the music begins and he comes running to stare at the screen and bark. I've finally learned to mute the sound the minute I see an animal or an animal commercial as soon as I catch one and pray that he hasn't heard anything he's familiar with.
> 
> ...


 <span style="color: #3333FF">Sounds like Zephyr's twin! Last night we were watching Stuart Little....UUUGH. I got the rattle can out after she drove us nuts with the cats. Stuart was fine,no barking. Now I hate to use such tactics,but it has to stop....and it did,she saw it and no more barking. I didn't even have to rattle it. </span>


----------

